# test



## dalailama15 (Aug 13, 2004)

Xxxxxxx


----------



## nix (Feb 27, 2010)

I don't mind!


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2010)

Why are they all distorted?


----------



## nix (Feb 27, 2010)

tinyfairypeople said:


> Why are they all distorted?


Because dp'ed person looks just like that- distorted!


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2010)

nix said:


> Because dp'ed person looks just like that- distorted!


Only in our own minds. We look completely normal to other people.


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

i like the predator look of the last one, here's one i made in high school, ironically long before i ever had so much as anxiety, but it fits well now.










it looks really great in original print, but i dont have a scanner so its a camera phone picture, of the picture.


----------



## nix (Feb 27, 2010)

tinyfairypeople said:


> Only in our own minds. We look completely normal to other people.


They know nothing


----------



## dalailama15 (Aug 13, 2004)

tinyfairypeople said:


> Why are they all distorted?


Hi. For one reason, I think it is just kind of fun to play around with the images, as sonni did, with cropping and contrast and tint and effects and whatever, until it looks like something interesting, and somehow, complete.

But mainly, I don't want to to take a chance of being recognized: I don't want anyone--work, family, a few friends--to know I think of myself as impaired, as having some kind of "condition."

So I guess I made the images unrecognizable for anonymity and I posted them because, for a moment, I thought they looked kind of cool









Anyway, here's one more, last summer


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

dalailama15 said:


> Hi. For one reason, I think it is just kind of fun to play around with the images, as sonni did, with cropping and contrast and tint and effects and whatever, until it looks like something interesting, and somehow, complete.
> 
> But mainly, I don't want to to take a chance of being recognized: I don't want anyone--work, family, a few friends--to know I think of myself as impaired, as having some kind of "condition."
> 
> ...


I too felt this way at first but then I realized that if they found me on here, odds are they have the same problems I do so I wouldn't feel so weird about it.


----------

